# A top to wear with...



## sel00187 (Jun 26, 2007)

I need a top to wear with:

http://www.warehouse.co.uk/pws/Produ...ProductID=3353
and these shoes http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 355&langId=-1 (but theyre in black not white)

i want one for day and one for night preferably off www.warehouse.co.uk or www.topshop.co.uk






 thank youuu xxx


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 26, 2007)

OK I just looked at the topshop site, but here's my thoughts on how you should "work" these items:-

Skinny white jeans are a very fitted look,  so I think you should choose a top that's also quite fitted (if you were to put something flouncey or girly - like one of summers' gypsy tops with this - you would create a very unbalanced silhouette)

I think with these jeans and shoes you can either do something which is quite an 80's influenced look - stripes, angular tops, long t-shirts - or a kinda "classic americana" 1950s-ish look: retro fitted shirts, etc.

Colourwise,  either stick to your monochrome black and white - perhaps with a pattern - or pick another single strong colour to contrast if you're doing the more "eighties" idea.

If you decide to do a little fitted shirt with your jeans and wedges, team this with a high ponytail, a minimal eye, and a bright cherry coloured lip for the "classic americana" look.

If you decide to do the more "eighties" type of look, pick a long, eyecatching vest-style top, team with "big" hair, black eyeliner, lipgloss and big chunky jewellry: thick belts, co-ordinating bracelets, large hoop earrings, etc. 

Some tops that would work with these looks:

Day or evening:
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 384&langId=-1
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 116&langId=-1
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 626&langId=-1
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 222&langId=-1
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 727&langId=-1
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 753&langId=-1
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 817&langId=-1

Evening:
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 057&langId=-1


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 26, 2007)

ooo thank you i quite like this one

http://www.topshop.com/wcsstore/TopS...RBLK_large.jpg


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 116&langId=-1
that would be really cute for day 

i would even wear something like this:

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st... 386&langId=-1


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 27, 2007)

from searching that website... personally id wear this: http://www.warehouse.co.uk/pws/Produ...ProductID=4249

i dunno i just like loose knit tops with skinny jeans, but the shirt has gotta be a little loose to make it work... think nicole richie?


----------

